# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Leaves usable?

## benjaminfrogs

I was wondering if I would have any issues if I used  these types of leaves for my new viv I am building.

----------


## elly

Are those magnolias on the bottom? They look like magnolia. I have no idea what the ones on top are.

----------


## elly

Anyway, I know they sell Magnolia leaves for vivariums since they don't break down easily. Not sure about the others.
If you got them from your yard they need to be processed. If not, they probably should still be treated. If you think they've been exposed to chemicals or they're from an area where they spray for mosquitoes or use herbicides, don't use them.

----------


## benjaminfrogs

o nice I have magnolia trees right next to my house!!!! I just looked at some of the trees in my neighborhood they are it!

----------


## benjaminfrogs

I asked her(my neighbor) and they don't use pesticides or anything of the nature.  So I think we are good? The top leaves are very pretty yellow Idk what they are though lol

----------


## elly

Here's a thread that might be useful

----------


## benjaminfrogs

sweet I read it.  Thanks for the info!  I will treat them.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Just use the dried ones. Yellow leaves may still sometimes contain faint traces of sap or last remaining leaf moisture that could attract molds

----------

